# TIRES FOR AN 08' TX EDITION SILVERADO



## jasonnovak (Apr 12, 2010)

*NEW GUY HERE, BUT I AM DONG SOME RESEARCH ON TIRES FOR MY TRUCK. ITS A 2WD SILVERADO WITH THE STOCK 20'S WHEELS ON IT. I DO MOSTLY HIGHWAY DRIVING, BUT I DO GO TO THE LEASE AND SOMETIMES GETS PRETTY SLOPPY. THIS PAST SEASON I WAS DOING ALOT OF SPINNING OUT WITH THE FACTORY STREET TIRES. MY NEXT SET WILL BE SOME KIND OF A/T BUT NEED SOME HELP ON PICKING A BRAND. I HAVE SEEN THE COOPER ZEON LTZ AND THEY LOOK GOOD AND ARE PRETTY CHEAP...ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS?:question:*


----------



## Chummy (Jan 3, 2006)

I've been looking too for my '09. I think you have the best option identified other than maybe trading for 17" or 18" rims, which open up a lot of options.


----------



## OZGRAMS (Feb 28, 2005)

Bridgestone REVOS.... awesome tire in rain and the slick stuff.


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

We are fixing to have to buy new tires soon for that same truck ...I think we will probably just buy the same kind since we do mostly in town driving ...Good luck I know what ever you choose they probably won't be cheap =(


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Nitto Terra Grapplers. Excellent tire and won't break the bank. I got 63,000 miles out of my last set.
You won't be dissapointed in these! I'm buying my 3rd set next week.
http://www.nittotire.com/

You can put 285/55/20 Terra Grapplers on that truck with no rubbing. You could go with a 305/55/20 (basically a 33x12.50) with a leveling kit and it would look really good.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*REVO's*

I bought a set of bridgestone revos and yes, they stick very well but they are also very loud & have a thump at low speeds (city driving)

I am either going with the Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armor (which I had on my Suburban & really liked) or the new Michelin LTX MS..

Both are a bit pricey, but I will not buy cheap/junky tires.. lesson learned from DAD...

SG


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome new guy!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

On my Sierra, I had Revo's and Zeon LTZ's. The Cooper Zeon LTZ's were by FAR the superior tire. Quiet riding in city, but aggressive enough to handle some sloppy conditions when I needed them to. I put lots of miles on them, and was amazed at the tread life. I sold the truck they were on, but told myself whenever I wore those tires out, I was going back with them again.


----------



## jasonnovak (Apr 12, 2010)

I think I am going to go with the cooper zeons.....will the level wear parts out quicker?


----------



## SouthCoastMudder (Jul 27, 2009)

Goodyear wrangler silent armor, have a semi a/t tread and have great road manners.


----------



## jasonnovak (Apr 12, 2010)

do any of you run level kits on 2007 and up silverados? Are they relatively safe? I was qouted $500 otd for a 2" level at 4wheelparts......seems kinda high to me..


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

On my daily driver 08 Silverado 1500 4x4 (which gets driven 3000 - 5000 miles a month) I have Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo 2's. I do electrical transmission forestry and drive Right of Ways daily and I am happy with the Bridgestones. I constantly have to make my own path through Mesquite thickets, rocks, mud etc. If you can think of it, I have put my truck and these tires through it and never have been stranded due to a tire failures or punctures. I have not noticed any road noise or any abnormal things with these tires and when these wear out, I will be putting another set on.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> Nitto Terra Grapplers. Excellent tire and won't break the bank. I got 63,000 miles out of my last set.
> You won't be dissapointed in these! I'm buying my 3rd set next week.
> http://www.nittotire.com/
> 
> You can put 285/55/20 Terra Grapplers on that truck with no rubbing. You could go with a 305/55/20 (basically a 33x12.50) with a leveling kit and it would look really good.


Would not recommend the low profile Nitto's. I put them on my truck and only got 32k miles because it has shorter tread. The tire is soft and runs smooth and quiet but wears quickly IMO


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

my step dad has the cooper zeons on his truck. he has only gotten 30-35k out of them and he is already down to the wear bars. If you are looking for mileage in a 20" tire i would say look into the terra grappler or the hankook dyna pro 1tm rf10's. I think they have a 50k mileage warranty, are quiet, and semi aggressive. I know a manager at discount tire has them on his personal truck. you can always just put the goodyears that it came with back on


----------



## jasonnovak (Apr 12, 2010)

TAMUGfisher12 said:


> my step dad has the cooper zeons on his truck. he has only gotten 30-35k out of them and he is already down to the wear bars. If you are looking for mileage in a 20" tire i would say look into the terra grappler or the hankook dyna pro 1tm rf10's. I think they have a 50k mileage warranty, are quiet, and semi aggressive. I know a manager at discount tire has them on his personal truck. you can always just put the goodyears that it came with back on


hmm i have heard the coopers wear really good. I am wanting to put a more aggressive tire on it, rather than the Goodyears it came on the truck.... I have looked at the hankook and they look pretty good.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

I just put a set of Toyo Open Country A/T's on my 04 dually 4x4. They are pretty quiet and I have a friend that has about 35k on his and they still have some life left. Toyo claims they are a 50k tire. I got mine at Galveston Battery and Electric cheaper than even Discount Tire.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I put a lveling kit on my Z71 and Pro Comp A/T Tires... Best tire i have owned. I rotate them and keep 36 psi in them. No issues at all and they still look new.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

if you want to check it out and the tires out let me know. Im in pearland as well


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

ya we thought they would be pretty good tire as well. He is about due for some new tires. he says his new ones will be a goodyear duratrac. he said he knows a guy with them on a cummins and have 30k on them and they still have A LOT of life left in them.


----------

